# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Liber i rralle per femije?

## Denata

Nexhat Halimi Zogu fle në çinar, botoi Faik Konica, 2013, Prishtinë


I shpërblyer me Çmimin Ymer Elshani për këtë vit nga Karvani i Shkrimtarëve për
Fëmijë Agim Deva, libri  Zogu fle në çinari Nexhat Halimit është i rrallë në shumë aspekte; për nga forma e realizimit, për mjeshtërinë e vargnimit, tematikën mozaik të përditshmërisë e vlerën e pamohueshme artistike. Kështu, letërsinë tonë për fëmijë ta begatojë edhe me një përpjekje serioze të krijimit poetik në një formë dukshëm më rrallë të praktikuar deri tani.
Shkrimtari Nexhat Halimi, i njohur në letrat shqipe me botime librash që nga viti 1969, kur botoi librin e parë, Parakalimi i etjeve ka arritur të pasurojë letërsinë shqipe me një fond librash të zhanreve të ndryshme, si për të rritur, ashtu edhe për fëmijë.
Fillimisht ishte i përqendruar në fushën e krijimeve për të rritur, me kontribute të çmueshme në poezi dhe në prozë, ndërkaq viteve të fundit i është përkushtuar edhe letërsisë për fëmijë, dashurisë së tij të hershme, duke e pasuruar atë me titujt e librave: Molla e fshehur, Lulja që qan, Fyelli i gjallë, Kotelja e artë, trëndafili me zemër, Vetëtima e shpatësetj. Në këtë vazhdë të angazhimit permanent në këtë fushë të letërsisë, kohë më parë u prezantua para lexuesve me librin më të ri dedikuar fëmijëve, me titull Zogu fle në çinar. Dedikimi i përmendur në këtë rast nuk mund të ketë dedikim absolut, për shkak se ky libër ia vlen të lexohet edhe nga të rriturit, të lexohet dhe të analizohet, me ç`rast lexuesi do të përballet ja vetëm me përvojën krijuese dhe mjeshtërinë në vargnim, por edhe me përmbajtjen e veprës, me tërësinë e saj e cila bart më vete mesazhe kuptimplota jo vetëm për mundësitë receptuese dhe për imagjinatën e fëmijëve.
Përmendja e mjeshtërisë në vargnim ka të bëjë me skalitjen e vargjeve që i bën autori në formën e sonetit, formë kjo e cila kërkon njohuri estetike dhe disiplinë rrokjesh, rimash dhe vargjesh. Si i tillë, ky libër është i rrallë, që zakonisht shkruhet nga krijues të rrallë, nga të tillë të cilët letërsisë ia kushtojnë tërë qenien. Nexhat Halimi e dëshmon këtë me librin Zogu fle në çinar pra me zogun e tij, që me vlerën artistike arrin të fluturoj lart dhe të të jap mundësi që, gjatë leximit, të relaksosh shpirtin me imazhe që dalin herë drejtpërdrejt, herë përmes kuptimeve aforistike dhe metaforave të qëlluara, siç janë vargjet, psh: Udha nga shtatori në qershor të përket dhe ty/ Udha nëpër pyll të errët, por e ylbertë... apo vargjet mbi konceptin e lirisë, etj.
Zogu fle në çinar, kurorë sonetike - katërmbëdhjetë vjersha dhe me magjistralin përmbyllës, por edhe me vjershat e tjera të sistemuara në ciklin Udha deri në zemër na vjen me ngjyrime kuptimesh që grishin fantazinë e fëmijës për ta kuptuar botën me të gjitha nuancat, botën që e rrethon dhe shpesh nuk e kupton. Autori e ka gjetur mënyrën më të përshtatshme për grishjen e kureshtjes së lexuesit, duke ia ofruar përditshmërinë si një lloj mozaiku, ku gjejnë vend edhe bleta, edhe geri, edhe mësuesi, edhe plaku, edhe postieri, edhe Skënderbeu; ku në mënyrë të përshtatshme spikaten edhe atmosfera njerëzore, dashuria për të bukurën, lirinë, madje edhe pavarësinë. Në këtë mozaik preokupimesh, të shndërruara në ritme vargjesh, Nexhat Halimi krijon optimizëm, dashuri për jetë pas ditëve të ethshme të përjetuara nga trysnitë e luftës.
Sikurse me kurorën sonetike, edhe me poezitë e tjera në vazhdim, që paraqesin një lloj dashurie, respekti e përkushtimi ndaj Karvanit të Shkrimtarëve dhe ndaj themeluesit të tij, autori ka arritur që, me një mjeshtri të rrallë vargnimi dhe me një fjalor të pasur, të na dhuroj një vepër e cila do të pëlqehet nga lexuesit si fëmijë, ashtu edhe më të rritur dhe letërsinë tonë për fëmijë ta begatojë edhe me një përpjekje serioze të krijimit poetik në një formë dukshëm më rrallë të praktikuar deri tani. Libri, përkatësisht çdo poezi e kësaj kurore sonetike, mrekullisht është ilustruar nga Salih Lutolli

----------

